# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Looking for the help

## pranavsinghal2005

Hi All,

I want to create a summary from my excel sheet which can show me following data date/ month wise.

Total Trips in the Day
Total Parcels Delivered in the Day
Total Trips Made by 2:00 PM
Total Parcels Delivered by 2:00 PM
% of Trips made by 2:00 PM
% of Parcels Delivered by 2:00 PM

Can anyone help me in the same. 

5232-Consolidated Tempo Route Plan and Report-A00.xlsx

----------


## arlu1201

Hello pranavsinghal2005, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## pranavsinghal2005

Thanks Arlu1201

Can you guide me on my aforementioned post.

----------

